# let it SNOW



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/v/XwpKjEa4LYY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

WOW! I just gotta have a set of those, but they are still in the testing stage. Supposed to be available in the spring of 2013.

Steve


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I would be worried about sidewall damage, I would just buy a set of Mat Tracks


----------

